# DRAM Refresh Failure : Solution ?



## vyral_143 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi,
I have got following parts yesterday
AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE
MSI 880GMA - E45

Corsair XMS3 2*2GB DDR3 1600MHz - already had

According to MSI website my mobo
supports RAMs with 1333 and 1600(O.C.) .
When i m starting my system, one short
beep is heard. I google'd and found out
that its DRM Refresh Failure and it has
something to do with frequency sync
between Proccy and RAM.
I have tried puttin different modules in different slots both individual and togather. I updated the BIOS too (version 17.10). 
I tried to make some changes in BIOS but its not working.
The RAM was working fine with old setup(C2D E6550 and Gigabyte G41M-Combo) 10 mins before i removed them. I checked again too, they are working fine on old setup. 
So is my RAM incompatible ? If No how to
resolve this ?
please help.
Thanks..!!


----------



## vyral_143 (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone ?


----------



## asingh (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you reset the CMOS.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 6, 2011)

A single POST beep on MSI is for "everything OK" if it boots up properly. If it doesn't that says DRAM failure.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't get it.PC wouldn't even start if RAM fails.Then how did you enter the BIOS setup screen?Can you boot into the OS?


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2011)

^^ I think his pc is running ok .. but OP is just a little bit paranoid about a single beep only at start up but this is normal and many modern age mobo boots up fine with single beep only which indicates everything is ok as said earlier by _nbaztec_.

@ Op - if your comp is starting just fine always, no applications/games are crashing and you are not getting any BSODs then your pc is running just fine - no need to worry at all


----------



## vyral_143 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello,
@asingh: I had resetted BIOS and also updated it to newer version.

@Neuron:
My OS have been crahsed hence i am not sure if it loads or not.
I had tried to install XP on that setup but while installation i got BSOD (STOP 0x0000008E) twice and setup aborted.

This mobo has RAM support of 1600(O.C.), I have 1600MHz sticks.
But in BIOS it shows either 1333 or 1600 at different boots.
Any suggestions to make it stable at 1600? any manuual settings ?

Also this mobo has TDP of 95W max, if i m unlocking my Proccy(which is unlockable) TDP will reach that of 955BE i.e. 125W. In that case won't it damage any MOSFETs ?
@nbaztec: since you are running X6 which is 125W proccy on this board, i expect you can answer it easily, No offence to other too.

I have almost lost hope from this combo and willing to sell but if situation can be cured i will go with it.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 7, 2011)

@vyral_143: Strange, MSI has withdrawn 125W support since when I last checked it. Personal experience. MSI's 880G series has been faulting too much for my comfort, blew my FETs twice (Once due to southbridge, second I don't know), heck E41 blew up even on Athlon II X2 250. The Service center had many cases of E41, E45, E55, etc. (That explains MSI withdrawing 125W support). Since my last visit, no problems whatsoever, (however the power led's pin went kaput during repair, was too much to give my mobo again so soldered a 330k resistor with +5V line to make a workaround). But maybe that's just me, my other friend is doing just fine with an OC'ed 955BE (albeit with GBT mobo of lower model).

You'll have to manually overclock the RAM to 1600MHz. Off the top of my head, it's somewhere in Overclock profile (BIOS) around half way through the list under RAM settings.

P.S. I agree with Neuron, PC won't start if it notices a faulty RAM; if OS is crashing, it _does_ signify bad ram but it is going bad during operation due to bad blocks (or weird frequency swings in your case).


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2011)

@ vyral_143 - every cpu can't be unlockable - even if it does then there's no guarantee that the unlocked cores will be stable - so first of all just disable acc and try to install OS with default cpu settings in bios.

The stop error message you are getting is related with memory modules - check them one by one with memtest app on your C2D rig - if the result is OK then check your mobos ram slots by installing only one ram modules at a time and try installing the Xp or wiin 7.


----------

